# Decisions, Decisions.......



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I just can't decide what arrow to use to start this season. I built myself a set of new arrows (first picture) and have them flying awesome. Now Quest Archery Products has sent me some new prototype shafts called Thumpers to test out for them (second picture) that I've almost finished. I know the ones I have been shooting fly like darts out of my new bow. Guess I'll have to see how the Thumpers fly. Which ones would you use????


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Whichever flies best.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I like the blue ones myself. But, like TXP said, whichever flies best for ya.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well they both fly like darts out of my bow. The oranges one maybe are a hair better but it is hard to say. I can't shoot at the same spot twice with broadheads or I'd be tearing up feathers and maybe shafts.


----------

